# Text from a private number?



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

How does someone send one that way? Has anyone ever seen this on their phone before. Spouses phone? I thought it was odd,I have seen it as a phone call but this actually says text from private number, might have to get the phone and look to see if the text is still there or if it was spam. But this is something totally new to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eowyn (Mar 22, 2012)

Never seen a text from pvt nr so far.. Could it be a marketing nr... automated txt from at&t, comcast or something? What did it say.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Sometimes text numbers can be sent from ipods as well. Maybe its that and they set it to private?


----------



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

I don't know if this could be it either but I just found out about something called text free. Basically if you have a smart phone, there are apps that you can download and text people without it ever showing up on your cell phone bill. Just another way for cheaters to cheat and their spouses to be completely blindsided.


----------



## Verushkita (Apr 30, 2012)

check his contacts, did he save someone's number as "private number" or "unknown" ?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Well, just want to point out that I have gotten "hidden sender" when sending a pic from DH cell from my own. Have gotten the same thing when my sister sent things to me. Obviously, my case was pics, not texts. But IDK.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't figure it out... Oh well found some other interesting stuff on the of today though. I'm over it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Private number is almost always from a corporation that uses voip or a collector.

But really if you are trying to snoop numbers and your husband has a brain he would simply download Google Voice receive all of his txt and voicemails that way and then delete the app when he gets home.

No one would ever know better yet do it over a wifi and it won't even show up on the phone bill. Google voice shows up as a duration, but no number or information is listed.

Good luck snooping.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

I know on my phone (Samsung Galaxy S II) I can hide my caller ID in my settings and when I do that it shows "Private number" instead of my name under my AT&T account...


----------



## azul (Apr 29, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> Private number is almost always from a corporation that uses voip or a collector.
> 
> But really if you are trying to snoop numbers and your husband has a brain he would simply download Google Voice receive all of his txt and voicemails that way and then delete the app when he gets home.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, if she has access to his google voice account, this isn't true. I can log into my SO's account and rea all the texts and phone logs I want.


----------

